
Ask HN: Proper way to fork a Linux distro? - jason_slack
Ubuntu makes a &quot;mini&quot; distro that is very stripped down. I&#x27;m using it and happy. Now I want to run this on other hardware but they do not provide a version for the architecture I want. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;help.ubuntu.com&#x2F;community&#x2F;Installation&#x2F;MinimalCD<p>My question is how do I get to a place where I have the sources&#x2F;packages of this distro that I can compile for the architecture I want?<p>There are so many distros in the world now that fork other distros (Kubuntu, LUbuntu, Mate) but it is surprisingly hard to get started doing it yourself. I am reading the LFS&#x2F;BLFS docs, but this would take months to get started I think.<p>Edit: typo
======
InitEnabler
I'm doing this as well, (Wanting to make a from scratch version of CoreOS).
From what I have researched you can do a couple of things.

\- Could start with something like buildroot / Yocto project. Both projects
have lots of archs. Buildroot would prolly be easy to bootstrap your OS.

\- Use something like Gentoo, Void, Alpine Linux. These distros have pretty
good community support but you might be a little bit hard getting stuff
started as you would have to set everything up using their tooling.

\- Look at Cross Linux From Scratch as it will probably help you will with
bootstrapping your OS for your specific Arch.

~~~
jason_slack
Thanks, but don’t I still need a package list, to know what sources I need to
grab and start with? How do I get that from a prebuilt distro or don’t I?

I see Buildroot and Yocto are pretty interesting and handle a lot for you.
Thanks for mentioning them.

